# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e gjen / për çdo ditë nga një gjëzë/ 2

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur miq, dashamirës të gjëzave, ka mbetur më pak se 1:30 minuta deri te takimi ynë, sipas marrëveshjes së mbrëmshme, për garat në gjetjen e gjëzave.

Unë për ju edhe sonte kam përgatitur 3 gjëza. ( Sipas kërkesë suaj mund të shkojmë edhe me 5 gjëza, por kjo duhet të bëhet para se të fillojë loja, prandaj shkruani).

Si do të zhvillohet loja:

1. Loja fillon në orën 22:00, sipas kohës së Shqipërisë.

2. Kohëzgjatja për gjetjen e gjëzës do të jetë 30 minuta nga çasti kur publikohet ( postohet ) gjëza. ( Nëse ka kërkesa nga ana juaj koha mund të zgjatet më së shumti edhe për 5 minuta )

3. Ndihma nuk do të ketë gjatë garave.

4. Ju gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe mund të jepni sa të doni variante përgjigjesh. Gjatë kësaj kohe mund të paraqiten shumë individë dhe mund të ketë shumë përgjigje të sakta, por i pari që jep përgjigje të saktë merr 5 pikë, i dyti 3 pikë, ndërsa gjithë të tjerët nga 1 pikë. ( Përgjigjet përafërsisht të sakta do të marrin 1 pikë, pavarësisht kohën e paraiqtjes).

5. Kujdes: Në një postim vetëm një përgjigje. Nuk do të merret si përgjigje e saktë, nëse në një postim keni dhënë dy a ma shumë përgjigje.

6. Loja konsiderohet e mbyllur ( për një gjëzë ), pasi të kem postuar unë tekstin: kaloi koha për përgjigje për këtë gjëzë. ( Merret si e rregullt përgjigja që vie edhe pas këtij postimi, por diferenca nga postimi im duhet të jetë deri në 15 sekonda. )

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të presim deri në orën 22:00. Mbase mund të jetë shaka kjo!
Nga ora 22 e hap temën pikërisht me tekstin e lojës dhe vazhdojmë lojën, kuptohet me pak vonesë.

----------


## pranvera bica

...nje litar i gjate i gjate ,qe s`pushon as dite as nate....kush eshte?Lini llafet ,vazhdoni lojen..

----------


## Station

> ...nje litar i gjate i gjate ,qe s`pushon as dite as nate....kush eshte?Lini llafet ,vazhdoni lojen..


Një litar i gjatë i gjatë, që këtu dhe në Berat, e di unë Vera.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Për shkaqe teknike koha na kaloi pak. Unë mendoj të fillojmë nga ora 22:20.

Unë propozoj që arbitër ta kemi teta verën, si thoni ju?

----------


## pranvera bica

> Një litar i gjatë i gjatë, që këtu dhe në Berat, e di unë Vera.


Nuk e gjete... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të dashur miq, dashamirës të gjëzave, ka mbetur më pak se 1:30 minuta deri te takimi ynë, sipas marrëveshjes së mbrëmshme, për garat në gjetjen e gjëzave.

Unë për ju edhe sonte kam përgatitur 3 gjëza. ( Sipas kërkesë suaj mund të shkojmë edhe me 5 gjëza, por kjo duhet të bëhet para se të fillojë loja, prandaj shkruani).

Si do të zhvillohet loja:

1. Loja fillon në orën 22:00, sipas kohës së Shqipërisë.

2. Kohëzgjatja për gjetjen e gjëzës do të jetë 30 minuta nga çasti kur publikohet ( postohet ) gjëza. ( Nëse ka kërkesa nga ana juaj koha mund të zgjatet më së shumti edhe për 5 minuta )

3. Ndihma nuk do të ketë gjatë garave.

4. Ju gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe mund të jepni sa të doni variante përgjigjesh. Gjatë kësaj kohe mund të paraqiten shumë individë dhe mund të ketë shumë përgjigje të sakta, por i pari që jep përgjigje të saktë merr 5 pikë, i dyti 3 pikë, ndërsa gjithë të tjerët nga 1 pikë. ( Përgjigjet përafërsisht të sakta do të marrin 1 pikë, pavarësisht kohën e paraiqtjes).

5. *Kujdes: Në një postim vetëm një përgjigje. Nuk do të merret si përgjigje e saktë, nëse në një postim keni dhënë dy a ma shumë përgjigje.*

6. Loja konsiderohet e mbyllur ( për një gjëzë ), pasi të kem postuar unë tekstin: kaloi koha për përgjigje për këtë gjëzë. ( Merret si e rregullt përgjigja që vie edhe pas këtij postimi, por diferenca nga postimi im duhet të jetë deri në 15 sekonda. )

----------


## pranvera bica

> Për shkaqe teknike koha na kaloi pak. Unë mendoj të fillojmë nga ora 22:20.
> 
> Unë propozoj që arbitër ta kemi teta verën, si thoni ju?


Edhe une prandaj e fillova e para pa pritur oren...Vazhdoni tani... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Për shkaqe teknike koha na kaloi pak. Unë mendoj të fillojmë nga ora 22:20.
> 
> Unë propozoj që arbitër ta kemi teta verën, si thoni ju?


Dakord per teta veren...

Teta vera, sa eshte rroga mujore e mesuesit ne Shqiperi?  :ngerdheshje: 

(e ke dyfishin nese bashkepunon  :shkelje syri:  )

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Të dashur miq, dashamirës të gjëzave, ka mbetur më pak se 1:30 minuta deri te takimi ynë, sipas marrëveshjes së mbrëmshme, për garat në gjetjen e gjëzave.
> 
> Unë për ju edhe sonte kam përgatitur 3 gjëza. ( Sipas kërkesë suaj mund të shkojmë edhe me 5 gjëza, por kjo duhet të bëhet para se të fillojë loja, prandaj shkruani).
> 
> Si do të zhvillohet loja:
> 
> 1. Loja fillon në orën 22:00, sipas kohës së Shqipërisë.
> 
> 2. Kohëzgjatja për gjetjen e gjëzës do të jetë 30 minuta nga çasti kur publikohet ( postohet ) gjëza. ( Nëse ka kërkesa nga ana juaj koha mund të zgjatet më së shumti edhe për 5 minuta )
> ...


edhe 10 minuta gjëza e parë!

----------


## Station

> Për shkaqe teknike koha na kaloi pak. Unë mendoj të fillojmë nga ora 22:20.


Do presësh Lindën ti sa të mbarojë muhabetin me komshiun ? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Glori ku je shpirt ? : D 
> 
> se station u paraqit .
> 
> 
> Ps. Ku te vijme mi , thashe se do na besh ndonje cocktail , komshiun ta kam fal : D


E po komshiun e du per vete :shkelje syri: juve ju thirra per tymosje  : D
Cocktail morgen  :shkelje syri: 



> Për shkaqe teknike koha na kaloi pak. Unë mendoj të fillojmë nga ora 22:20.
> 
> Unë propozoj që arbitër ta kemi teta verën, si thoni ju?


Po beje mo ne oren 22 e 30 ,mos u bej kaq shpirt kazem :ngerdheshje: 

Per sot po vejm teten arbiter,teta vera e them pastaj pergjgjen ,se po me pret komshiu,se kam nji llaf: D

----------


## gloreta

> Mund ta hapesh nga ora 22 e 30,se dua te dal pak ne ballkon,sa te llafosem pak me komshiun 
> 
> elsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ,izadoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa do vini dhe ju ;  )



Te fala komshiut nga ana ime  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Shih sa i poshter ,
> du 50% te fitime ,50% tjeter ndaje me te tjeret hahahhahahha



Ok, te drejtat televizive i mbaj une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Edhe une prandaj e fillova e para pa pritur oren...Vazhdoni tani...


Përshëndetje Vera.
Është halli se nga mbrëmë e kemi këtë marrëveshje për gara.
Po deshe bëji gati nesërmbrëma 3-5 gjëza dhe e vazhdojme¨garën dhe mbi të gjitha kënaqemi në këtë atmosferë të këndshme.

----------


## Nete

Teta vera do fillosh me pergjigjen?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Të dashur miq, dashamirës të gjëzave, ka mbetur më pak se 1:30 minuta deri te takimi ynë, sipas marrëveshjes së mbrëmshme, për garat në gjetjen e gjëzave.
> 
> Unë për ju edhe sonte kam përgatitur 3 gjëza. ( Sipas kërkesë suaj mund të shkojmë edhe me 5 gjëza, por kjo duhet të bëhet para se të fillojë loja, prandaj shkruani).
> 
> Si do të zhvillohet loja:
> 
> 1. Loja fillon në orën 22:00, sipas kohës së Shqipërisë.
> 
> 2. Kohëzgjatja për gjetjen e gjëzës do të jetë 30 minuta nga çasti kur publikohet ( postohet ) gjëza. ( Nëse ka kërkesa nga ana juaj koha mund të zgjatet më së shumti edhe për 5 minuta )
> ...


edhe 4 minuta

----------


## gloreta

> Glori ku je shpirt ?  
> 
> se station u paraqit .
> 
> 
> Ps. Ku te vijme mi , thashe se do na besh ndonje cocktail , komshiun ta kam fal



Ketu jam, vetem se Linda iku nga komshiu, hajde muhabete hajde :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

gati             !

----------


## projekti21_dk

Një njeriu i erdhën 20 mysafirë. Pasi i pyeti se çfarë dëshironin të pinin, doli se disa donin birra, disa koka-kola dhe disa ujë mineral ( koka-kolat dhe uji mineral kuptohet në shishe të vogla a kanaçe sic u thonë disa ). I zoti i shtëpisë ia dha djalit 20 euro dhe i tha: shko blij për secilin nga një pije sipas porosisë. Djali i bleu.
Shtjellimi i detyrës: Djali ka blerë për secilin mysafi nga një pije: birra, koka-koal dhe ujë mineral.
- birrtat kanë kushtuar  2 euro,
- koka-kolat 50 centë, 
- uji mineral 25 centë
Sa shishe birre, koka-kole dhe uji mineral ka blerë djali?
Gjithsej ( bashkërisht ) janë 20 shishe dhe kanë kushtuar 20 euro.

----------

